# 10 amp in line fuse keeps blowing



## THORN (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a 7.5 hiniker plow. First snow this year it ran great for 4-5 hours. Then nothing. Finally figured out it was a 10 amp in line fuse. (No power to controller but light function still worked) Put new one in and got everything back until I tried to plow again. Keeps blowing. Couldn't find anything wrong with wires. Let it sit for a few days to dry out in shop. Thought it might be water related somehow. Hooked up and ran fine. Snow was gone so I had to plow the field at dads but whatever works. It ran fine so I thought it was the moisture issue. Event started here at 10 PM last night and after my first pass it blew. Blows every time. Need help because we have more snow coming this weekend. Any thoughts?????????

Travis 
COMO


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Not that this will help you any but, last year I was having a similar problem, kept blowing fuses so I had to take out my main harness and cut the loom open to find where a wire was crossing over a ground wire and because of the tightness of the loom , after time it pushed the insulation off the wires enough to make a contact and keep me blowing fuses, cut the bad pieces out and put it back together , been great ever since, you might check for continuity to ground through your wiring, you got something going wrong there


----------



## THORN (Dec 19, 2010)

*Its in the plow*

Thanks for the advice. Changed relay and moved relay box from where it was. Seemed to get a little moisture and thought once again that might be the problem. Ran good last night for about 2 hours then blew again. Popped the fuse four or five times this morning just trying to trouble shoot. Hooked it up to another plow and never blew. That tells me its in the plow and not the truck. Anyone have any other thoughts. Blows even when it is straight down, so im not thinking that it is a solenoid issue. More snow tomorrow so I guess i am heading to the shop to clean all connections on plow and search wires. Any help.

Travis
COMO


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

you could try a breaker instead of going through fuses, they push in just as your little fuses do, doesn't take blowing many fuses to pay for its self, best of luck


----------



## Bmoorefield (Dec 13, 2010)

THORN;1705901 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Changed relay and moved relay box from where it was. Seemed to get a little moisture and thought once again that might be the problem. Ran good last night for about 2 hours then blew again. Popped the fuse four or five times this morning just trying to trouble shoot. Hooked it up to another plow and never blew. That tells me its in the plow and not the truck. Anyone have any other thoughts. Blows even when it is straight down, so im not thinking that it is a solenoid issue. More snow tomorrow so I guess i am heading to the shop to clean all connections on plow and search wires. Any help.
> 
> Travis
> COMO


Did you ever fix the problem, I have the exact thing happening to me right now.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

THORN;1704670 said:


> I have a 7.5 hiniker plow. First snow this year it ran great for 4-5 hours. Then nothing. Finally figured out it was a 10 amp in line fuse. (No power to controller but light function still worked) Put new one in and got everything back until I tried to plow again. Keeps blowing. Couldn't find anything wrong with wires. Let it sit for a few days to dry out in shop. Thought it might be water related somehow. Hooked up and ran fine. Snow was gone so I had to plow the field at dads but whatever works. It ran fine so I thought it was the moisture issue. Event started here at 10 PM last night and after my first pass it blew. Blows every time. Need help because we have more snow coming this weekend. Any thoughts?????????
> 
> Travis
> COMO


Isolate that wire with a bypass. I would cut/disconnect from the fuse to the load or ground. And then run a new temp wire along side the loom but not in it.

Fuse does not blow then the short is in that section that you bypassed. Then search that section for a short to ground. If you can not find the short then just leave that section cut out and permanently run a bypass wire.

If the fuse still blew when you did the first temp bypass then do a bypass from the fuse back to the power source for that circuit. Then do the same thing over for that section as you did the first section that you bypassed.


----------



## Jdkneeland (Jan 21, 2016)

*Blowing fuse*

My hiniker plow keeps blowing its fuse only when I try putting it down. Any thoughts


----------



## Badlandsexc (Dec 26, 2015)

I had the same issue, mine ended up being the flloor heater vent was blowing hot air on the fuse holder. Moved the fuse and has been fine for two years now. Its not always something damaged.


----------

